# How do I slow down my cpu fan speed?



## dirtbikeryzz

It's going at about 2,400 rpm all day all the time no matter what, it doesn't ever change... And its extremely loud, normally I ignor it but I sat down to watch a movie, and I had to turn it way up just to here. I've checked google, and got nothing but crap. I have asrock extreme tuner which boast about being able to slow down your fans easily but changing options on there does nothing. Online it says my mobo lets you control fans easily but I don't see how. Help 


I've tried multiple programs which none worked, and I've went into BIO's, and took cpu fan speed off of full on, to manual, and changed the fan speed level, and the target temp, and that didn't stop the fan either.


----------



## Benny Boy

I'm thinking it shouldn't be that loud. Maybe it's going out. Rather than slowing it, how 'bout replacing it with a quieter one with the same cfm spec. If it's the stock 2500k  HSF consider a larger/slower/quieter one with more air flow vs the small/fast/loud.


----------



## CrazyMike

I'd look at "why" it's loud and running fast. Such as the comment Benny Boy had about "going out". Or is it having to do with temp. 

What are your temps?


----------



## dirtbikeryzz

CrazyMike said:


> I'd look at "why" it's loud and running fast. Such as the comment Benny Boy had about "going out". Or is it having to do with temp.
> 
> What are your temps?



Idle cpu temp is 34c, I mean the fan works great, my cpu temps are fine even overclocked but I mean damn is it loud. I don't have the box anymore to tell you guys what kind it is, but I remember it was more expensive than every water cooling option I had, so it should be a quality fan.


----------



## CrazyMike

dirtbikeryzz said:


> Idle cpu temp is 34c, I mean the fan works great, my cpu temps are fine even overclocked but I mean damn is it loud. I don't have the box anymore to tell you guys what kind it is, but I remember it was more expensive than every water cooling option I had, so it should be a quality fan.



Ok, so you can rule out any other option and know that it's pretty much that the fan is going. 

Is it possible to post a picture of your cooler? Just so we can see what type of cooler it is with what fan. 

Two options come to mind:

a) see if replacing the fan is acceptable <- depending on the cooler, there are tons of fans with high CFM and low Decibel rating.

b) if replacing the cooler itself is applicable. <- might find one that does a better job with the option for a) in the future. 

I personally wouldn't want to touch my CPU fan. Reason i wouldn't is that fan is controlled by temp. So the higher temp, the fan will adjust speed accordingly. You can select the speed you want, but the the auto feature disappears. To me, if i wasn't paying attention and my temps went up for some reason, i like the fact that the computer will automatically TRY to adjust the fan to compensate. Where as if i had it set at a low RPM, something happened that my temps went up, what's really protecting my CPU? nothing really right.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Have you tried Speedfan? Really works very well I have used it alot.

Speedfan

You should have an option in the bios to set cpu fan speeds, I turned my down to silent and i still get really cool temps.

My CPU fan only makes a noise at around 3000rpm mine is at 2057rpm atm and it is silent are you sure it is the CPU fan and not any other fans, like your GPU?


----------



## StrangleHold

You using the stock cooler? Is it plugged into the CPU_FAN1 4 pin?


----------



## dirtbikeryzz

Positive its not my gpu because I can control that fan, I forced my other fans to stop with my finger so that the cpu fan was the only thing still going and im 100% sure now its the cpu fan, only had the rig for maybe 2 weeks now, hope the fan isn't going already. To the speed fan guy, I tried that program already, along with BIO's fan settings. I'll work on uploading a pic of the cooler.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc13/dirtbikeryzz/IMAG0009.jpg

Found this on my phone, tried taking a better pic but it was extremely dark, so not sure if you can tell what cpu cooler that is.

Edit:Thermaltake Frio OCK CPU Cooler thats what kind it is.


----------



## CrazyMike

Wow, what a cooler. 

if you take a look though, you will see that the dBA is pretty high in itself.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Was it always like this or did it just start making the noise?
Also look at the RPM speed, it's not suppose to reach 2400. 

I would say something is a) overheating or b) airflow problem in the case in which it's clashing with the CPU cooler

It is plugged into FAN1 the 4 pin connector right? <---stronghold's question


----------



## dirtbikeryzz

CrazyMike said:


> Wow, what a cooler.
> 
> if you take a look though, you will see that the dBA is pretty high in itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Was it always like this or did it just start making the noise?
> Also look at the RPM speed, it's not suppose to reach 2400.
> 
> I would say something is a) overheating or b) airflow problem in the case in which it's clashing with the CPU cooler
> 
> It is plugged into FAN1 the 4 pin connector right? <---stronghold's question



It's been doing this since day 1, I just ignored it since it kept my cpu ridiculously cool, as for the pins or whatever I have no clue, not sure what I'm looking for.


----------



## CrazyMike

dirtbikeryzz said:


> It's been doing this since day 1, I just ignored it since it kept my cpu ridiculously cool, as for the pins or whatever I have no clue, not sure what I'm looking for.



Because the fans already have high dBA rating, i would say that your not going to lower the noise all that much. As for the 2400RPM speed. I would take a look to see if it deffinately is plugged into FAN1. If you follow the cord that is running to the fan to the plug in, on the board it should say something of such. I suspect that it is, but might not be. If it is, it sounds to me that its getting to much voltage thus running at a higher speed. 

Reguardless though, thats one noise mother.... in the first place. If it were me, spend the 30$ and buy a better one. But it looks cool .


----------



## cinimod

I had the exact same problem with a Zalman 310. Hooked it up, turned it on and the fan ran at 1500rev's, just way to noisy to put up with so I tries the Speed Fan prog, doesn't work, mobo directives take priority. So what you do is:

*open whatever software came with your motherboard and slow down the fans from there*

Mine looks like the attached


----------

